# freebsd-update server



## ccc (Mar 2, 2009)

hi

I'd like to upgrade my freeBSD 8.0-CURRENT-200812 to 8.0-CURRENT-200903 using freebsd-update, but I'm getting this problem:
	
	



```
# # /usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update1.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

knows someone an update server that works?


----------



## ale (Mar 2, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong because I have never used freebsd-update, but I don't really think that CURRENT is supported.


----------



## ccc (Mar 2, 2009)

I think, you are completely right!

8.0 CURRENT is not supported:

http://update1.freebsd.org/


----------



## crsd (Mar 3, 2009)

try reading SYNOPSIS of freebsd-update manpage


----------

